# First cycle ever: oxandrolone



## Unnatural Nature (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi- names uhhh thee dude &#55357;&#56846; Skip ahead countless hours of research- I would like to run a cycle of Oxandrolone... dank, delicious VAR. the good stuff &#55358;&#56608; If ya know what I'm talking about, and that's it, along side my current regimine of bcaa, protein, arginine, and creative, I'll probably stop taking arginine and creating while on cycle. I don't yet know how long I want to cycle for but I am at a good point in my life to do so, steady work schedule with plenty of time for gym 2 times a day I was even thinking, to really squeeze the potential out of the Var. Currently 165 and have been for 3 years. I can hold 170 but I have to eat like a mad man. height 5,10. I was blessed with my genetics and am thankful for that. I eat healthy and that's my main goal every day. I am a firm believer in the more water you drink and more active you stay the better you live. I know first hand the physical and mental effects of neglecting the body. I cant begin to explain how excited I am to run my first cycle. I am getting blood tests amd will be documenting meals and gym sesh while on. I would also like to send a sample of the gear I decide to get my hands on to a lab before I dose. Just for peace of mind, because that's the kind of reassurance I appreciate. Nice to join this forum and be around such an awesome crowd &#55357;&#56908;&#55356;&#57340; Kinda stinks I have nobody to talk about this in person with. If anyone has snapchat I would be down to exchange usernames, I love snapchat for communication. If you prefer to keep your privacy I also respect that &#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57339; Have a good day folks!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 13, 2017)

I had to kill that font it was awful.

Are you a woman? If not then you are way off base with this idea. Let me just offer some quick bullet points 

> you seem concerned about keeping healthy. If so doing steroids is a stupid idea

> you are 165lbs. I have said this before: I had a dog bigger than you. What is the point of taking steroids if you can't eat enough to maintain the muscle you would potentially gain? You aren't eating like a mad man at 170. Dude I weighed in at over 280lbs at 5'11". The amount of food it takes to maintain size and training is not to be taken lightly. But to maintain 170 that is like a dozen eggs and an English muffin. 

>you probably picked Anavar because you are either cutting and think that this will aid in fat loss.... Which is won't. Or because it's often described as "mild" in terms of side effects. Well it's also mild in terms of benefits and the trade off for your health is really not worth the 1/4lb of muscle you will gain. 

You honestly should bail on this idea if you are a male.


----------



## Unnatural Nature (Sep 13, 2017)

No hard feelings on the text, I am male, also I am capable of upping my intake of food if that's what it is going to take . I used to eat upwards of 5,000 calories of prepared foods. I got to where I am now doing so I believe. I stopped eating like crazy after football and strenuous training regimines  senior year and dropped 5 pounds since then. But I have not an ounce of fat on me lol, not so literally, but that's not my goal. I can increase my macros. I chose var because it seems to have gains that stick, does not meddle with estrogen too severely, and is a great strength gainer. I also thought to pick what most matches my physique and thought that anavar would keep me toned as is. I'm not looking to add more than 5 pounds of muscle, as strength is what I seek. Especially in the core region, I had hernia surgery about 2 years ago and ever since I have not had the same core strength. Lastly I presume I will not need to do a cutting cycle after pct.


----------



## Unnatural Nature (Sep 13, 2017)

It is a passion of mine to be a nutritionist/ physical trainer. I respect what it takes in life to stay healthy however I firmly believe in give and take, moderation, walking the line of life and death, it is the point of life honestly. I drink a glass of red wine a night because it is healthy for me, I just happen to enjoy the effect that the wine gives (;


----------



## snake (Sep 13, 2017)

Well I have to solute your enthusiasm but you may want to put the brakes on and rethink things.


----------



## Unnatural Nature (Sep 14, 2017)

I don't mind adding weight, Im not looking to keep gains at 5 pounds. i was also pondering running testosterone of some sorts with VAR. I'm not looking to slim down at all, and seeing I have no fat I presume Var would do nothing but add strength and some weight. Would running testosterone with var make more sense?


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 14, 2017)

He said toned. 


For that reason, I'm out.


----------



## Unnatural Nature (Sep 14, 2017)

May I ask for elaboration on why I have the wrong idea? My weight was meantioned as well as food intake, however I feel I eat well and appropriately for training, I also try to eat so that I don't put on fat. My weight is a reflection of me as an individual and myself as an individual is who I would like to compete with,


----------



## Unnatural Nature (Sep 14, 2017)

Words ruin so much, for that reason I enjoy silence with my closest friends.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 14, 2017)

Doing an oral cycle is pointless. Either use an injectable or don't even bother.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 14, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Are you a woman?


Nuff said!!!


----------



## snake (Sep 14, 2017)

Unnatural Nature said:


> May I ask for elaboration on why I have the wrong idea? My weight was meantioned as well as food intake, however I feel I eat well and appropriately for training, I also try to eat so that I don't put on fat. My weight is a reflection of me as an individual and myself as an individual is who I would like to compete with,



You like staying lean, that's you and I have no problem with that but unless you're happy with what you got and plan on not gaining anything, you need to fuel the furnace.

Can you post a pic of where you're at?


----------



## Unnatural Nature (Sep 14, 2017)

With that being said I am willing to step up to the plate and not be a pussy &#55357;&#56490;&#55356;&#57340; I wouldnt  want to half ass anything...


----------



## Unnatural Nature (Sep 14, 2017)

snake said:


> You like staying lean, that's you and I have no problem with that but unless you're happy with what you got and plan on not gaining anything, you need to fuel the furnace.
> 
> Can you post a pic of where you're at?





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Just leaving the gym now


----------



## Caballero (Sep 14, 2017)

Unnatural Nature said:


> View attachment 4417
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect this one's going in the spank bank for later!!! :32 (6):


----------



## Unnatural Nature (Sep 14, 2017)

Sooo testosterone propionate since I'll be running a shorter ended cycle for my first time, and also an AI on hand?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 14, 2017)

Unnatural Nature said:


> Sooo testosterone propionate since I'll be running a shorter ended cycle for my first time, and also an AI on hand?



You don't want to do prop for a first cycle. Too frequent pins and in general the shots kind of hurt.

Read the aas cycles forum. There is a sticky in there on first cycles. You aren't getting a shorter cycle than 12 weeks. 

And since nobody else is gonna say it I will. Anavar is stupid.  You will get a pump that's about it. Shit is weak. Get some dbol. It's proof that God is real


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 14, 2017)

You're going to put on a little fat when you gain muscle.  Test will help nutrient partitioning somewhat, but you will gain some fat. 
Based on your pictures, a couple of pounds of fat for several more pounds of muscle wouldn't hurt, and with the added muscle on your frame you'd probably hardly notice.  Even then, you can shed that in no time.
If you want to grow, you have to eat.  A lot. At times, you might have to force-feed yourself.
You'll have days where you think you're getting fat, but it's in your head.  You have to play the game in your head and stick to the course.  

Definitely have an AI and PCT on hand before you even start.


----------



## jakeys (Sep 14, 2017)

Really would look to do a test e cycle first cycle, it's simple and effective and, as stated above, your diet will need to be on point. I doubt you would know what 5k kcal is like to eat, especially in the right foods. I was 270lbs of fat at one point and even I would struggle with that, someone who is a natural fatass and constantly craving food.


----------



## Unnatural Nature (Sep 14, 2017)

So Iv decided on test e cycle but I still would like to stack with Var, also at end of cycle I will switch to propionate as I hear its good for transition into pct. I will need hcg, arimidex, and an AI incase of gyno. Lastly I'll get some nolvadex for the post party


----------



## Unnatural Nature (Sep 14, 2017)

Any objections to a test enanthate and Anavar stack?


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 14, 2017)

how old are you dude. solid build for shizzle seems like you could make the gainz by just tweaking your diet and upping cals...


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 14, 2017)

I think someone else said test/deca... I 2nd that


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 14, 2017)

Bro, forget about the anavar.  Stick to test c or test e, 12 weeks like the brothers above said.  Everything else is dependant on your diet.  I doubt you're seriously putting away 5K calories/day.  I think you said that, sorry if I'm wrong.  Like POB said, it takes a lot of work to eat like that.  I'm 5'10" 255 right now and I work to put that die each day.  You have a good start, how long have you been training?  Re-evaluate your diet and don't fk things up by doing an oral only cycle.  That's just a bad idea.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 14, 2017)

No need to switch test esters towards the end or taper or anything like that.  It's a lot less complicated to research esters and half-lifes, and determine PCT start date based on the whichever ester you're running. 
You don't need "AI and Arimidex"--Arimidex is an AI.
You will want Clomid for pct in addition to the nolvadex. 
Check out the stickies on the board here if you haven't already.


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 14, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> And since nobody else is gonna say it I will. Anavar is stupid. You will get a pump that's about it. Shit is weak.



I'll second this.  It's 10x as expensive as Test and 1/10 as effective. Plus the sides suck.


----------



## Unnatural Nature (Sep 15, 2017)

Ok further delving into the matter has been done. I now have 2 routs, both include AI, HCG, clomid / nolva, and a surpluss of the proper nutrition; micros and macros. 

Game plan A: Test E only, 250-500 mg a week. 12 weeks

Game plan B: test E, 250-500 mg a week. And either Dbol OR Winny. 12 weeks. Possibly keeping D-Bol or Winny to an 8 week timeframe. 

My thought process on Test only is that this is my first cycle, and indeed I should see results from running 250 mg twice a week. 
Then my second cycle later on I can stack. I'm not gung-ho yet, so please opinions on my thought. I will likely choose the path which we both decide is best for me.


----------



## Jin (Sep 15, 2017)

Test only. 500mg a week. Do yourself a favor and run it 14 weeks. 

Get pre pre cycle blood work. If you take Adex start with .25mg 2x/wk. get blood work done 6 weeks in and adjust ai dose from there. 

You wont be disappointed.


----------



## Unnatural Nature (Apr 4, 2021)

Holy long time no talk. Well I never started that cycle. But I think I’m ready now  I been training since freshmen year in high school. Or more like 8th grade, Graduated in 14. Some days I worked out twice with football and weightlifting separated. I am here to take advice and listen up, though I want a cycle that will aromatize least. Not being a pussy just want the least chances for gyno. I’m sure with proper care and doing it right gyno is nothing to worry about. Mainly care about getting my natural test back up as quickly as possible


----------



## Unnatural Nature (Apr 4, 2021)

I just turned 25 this year so I officially feel comfortable jumping into this realm. Before I was always tweeking about my natural test being plenty high and being too young and yada yada.. welp, time to give this a second swing since I got week feet the first time I came around... now that I have figured that I’ll run test e I’ll hit up the stickies as you meantion for a more precise formula on what to take when. In the mean time, I would just like to make some friends with you guys seeing how willing you are to steer me in the right direction. I appreciate your time and energy, I hope you know. And sorry for bringing up this old ass thread. Just though I’d stick with the one I started.


----------



## CJ (Apr 4, 2021)

Welcome back


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 4, 2021)

Welcome back. Jump in, join in discussions, learn some stuff, share your knowledge. Be patient and a little thick-skinned....you'll do fine.


----------



## Realknighthawk (Apr 10, 2021)

Unnatural Nature said:


> I just turned 25 this year so I officially feel comfortable jumping into this realm. Before I was always tweeking about my natural test being plenty high and being too young and yada yada.. welp, time to give this a second swing since I got week feet the first time I came around... now that I have figured that I’ll run test e I’ll hit up the stickies as you meantion for a more precise formula on what to take when. In the mean time, I would just like to make some friends with you guys seeing how willing you are to steer me in the right direction. I appreciate your time and energy, I hope you know. And sorry for bringing up this old ass thread. Just though I’d stick with the one I started.



For your first cycle I would run a low dose of test e or test cyp with a lot dose oral, maybe 25mg winstrol or 30mg epistane

500 is a lot and isn't necessary for gains on not only your first cycle but in general

For the last 2 years I have been blasting and cruising, 250mg sustanon/week for my test base/cruise and either an Oral or another injectable

Imo it's always best to start with the lowest effective dose and wait until you plateau before increasing the dosage, not only is it better for your health but you are maximizing your results from the gear


----------



## eazy (Apr 10, 2021)

Unnatural Nature said:


> Holy long time no talk. Well I never started that cycle. But I think I’m ready now  I been training since freshmen year in high school. Or more like 8th grade, Graduated in 14. Some days I worked out twice with football and weightlifting separated. I am here to take advice and listen up, though I want a cycle that will aromatize least. Not being a pussy just want the least chances for gyno. I’m sure with proper care and doing it right gyno is nothing to worry about. Mainly care about getting my natural test back up as quickly as possible



I wondered how that turned out.


----------



## The Tater (Apr 10, 2021)

PillarofBalance said:


> You don't want to do prop for a first cycle. Too frequent pins and in general the shots kind of hurt.
> 
> Read the aas cycles forum. There is a sticky in there on first cycles. You aren't getting a shorter cycle than 12 weeks.
> 
> And since nobody else is gonna say it I will. Anavar is stupid.  You will get a pump that's about it. Shit is weak. Get some dbol. It's proof that God is real



god damn I miss POB. Straight to the point.

edit** Welcome back. Stay a while this time.


----------

